# Dove tail alignment board



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Anyone have an easy one to make, without using dovetails!?


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

This guy has a video how to made them






This guy says he sells them to $12 ... 

https://www.katzmoseswoodworking.com/new-products/

The video also says he showed how he made them


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

https://www.katzmoseswoodworking.com/new-products/cnc-dovetail-jig-alignment-board


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Was looking for an easy setup that didn't include actual dovetails in order to make one like those guys.. I guess just a butt Joint on some plywood would work. With a fence on it like they have


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

I have the Katz-Moses alignment board and dovetail jig - both were well worth the money. My only complaint is that the acrylic jig is difficult to hold onto, it's very slippery.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It looks simple enough to make one*



Rhaugle said:


> Was looking for an easy setup that didn't include actual dovetails in order to make one like those guys.. I guess just a butt Joint on some plywood would work. With a fence on it like they have



I'd start with an "L" shaped piece of ply for the fence to assure it was in one plane and then attach the two supports at 90 degrees. It don't have to be pretty, just accurate. Several sizes would be good. :vs_cool:


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Was thinking to have a friend use his dovetail router jig.. think that'll work? Will still have to make the fence but that's easy..


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

to point out the obvious . . . 



dovetails on the 'alignment jig' are totally unrelated to the required construction.
join two boards at exactly 90 degrees that are co-planar and attach a side rail.
a thousand a twenty 'joint'; designs exist that will work. the 'trick' is to get it exactly 90 degrees.


in use, there is no 'force' on the jig. an end grain butt joint will be strong enough.


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

TomCT2 said:


> to point out the obvious . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kind of what I figured... The dovetails are just for a nicer look. I'm having my buddy cut them on his router jig for me, and then I will glue up with squares everywhere!


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi Rhaugle,

As a point of note and/or observation...I really don't think this devise is necessary to have at all?

*This isn't a criticism...* 

If you (or anyone) uses something like this, that is just fine, especially if it provides solace in your work and positive outcomes for what you make...

Nevertheless, from a traditional perspective and many of these cut over the decades, I can state with some assiduity that the coplanarity between two boards is typically not that critical at all when laying out dovetails...beyond what you will typically achieve between clamping one board in a vise (of your choice) and the other boards typically held down with a "hold fast" (or some other modality).

Even if tipped a bit beyond 90° (not askew however) the layout will be more than accurate enough to achieve excellent results...

Just an observation...If this jig helps you, by all means use it...!!!...:grin:


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Then there is the method of actually mis-aligning them on either/both sides by the width of the kerf of the saw to mark and start the pins. Using that method with one of these alignment jigs would be tricky.


----------

